# Tattoos Anyone?



## lb1818 (Sep 9, 2015)

Just curious how many forum members have tattoos...and if so - did you get them when you were younger or older?


----------



## fishfulthinking (Sep 9, 2015)

I have 3, got them all after the age of 40.


----------



## lb1818 (Sep 9, 2015)

Cool...what are they?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

I have one. It is a small red mortarboard over a tiny flame, surrounded by the letters U of H.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2015)

Two - a dragon on the right forearm and a tiger on the left.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 9, 2015)

Eeyore on my right ankle. Got it when I was about 50. Want at least one more but probably won`t happen now..


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 9, 2015)

Well...the first was when I was maybe 17. At that time in the suburb I lived in, a tattoo was badass hardcore. I though Janis Joplin was cool and she had hearts and flowers around her wrist. I would have never imagined many years later it would be so commonplace. Bill Maher once wrote that nowadays to be rebellious you don't get inked

Let's see I'll start at the top and work down. BTW except for ankle and wrist, none of them are easily visible in a t shirt and shorts.

A portrait of my Sophie-shoulder
A cat from a beautiful old print book-shoulder
Hearts and flowers-wrist
Flowers and hubby's initials-lower tummy
Thumper the bunny-thigh
A different cat from the same book-ankle

I always wanted to get one more, a portrait of Callie...maybe I will sometime. How old for each one? The wrist band and Thumper I was definitely under 25. The rest were gradually over the years.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Sep 9, 2015)

first was 2 small dragonflies upon my back signifying overcoming the fear of dragonflies (yes sad child that I was), and overcoming the fear of flying.  (after 40 years of regular flying).  Second is upon my thigh above my knee.  It is a stone tablet with my 3 lots in life, mother, Canadian and female.  Third but not last (hopefully) is upon my left inner arm above my wrist tis the pink ribbon with my mom's name under it... she is a 2 time breast cancer survivor.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2015)

No Tattoos here....hubs has them but not me..!!


----------



## Debby (Sep 9, 2015)

lb1818 said:


> Just curious how many forum members have tattoos...and if so - did you get them when you were younger or older?
> View attachment 21214




That's why I personally wouldn't get a tattoo although I don't mind them on other folks.  Great cartoon.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 9, 2015)

TAT: Used to refer to the kind of junk sold by crafty Cockneys to unsuspecting tourists in central London. 

Maybe someone overseas can explain this one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 9, 2015)

Two, both after age 65.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> TAT: Used to refer to the kind of junk sold by crafty Cockneys to unsuspecting tourists in central London.
> 
> Maybe someone overseas can explain this one.



I believe tat, or tatting, is also a technique for making lace with a small shuttle.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 9, 2015)

That is one problem...especially with cover tattoos ( putting a new design over and old one). I had a flying bunny under the picture of Sophie. Sophie is part shepherd and the artist didn't make the colors deep enough. As its faded there are tiny bunny ears under her eyes. Need to get that touched up sometime.


----------



## lb1818 (Sep 9, 2015)

Those sound great...especially would like the cat(s).   Only reason I haven't gotten one is because I'm afraid once I started I wouldn't stop


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

Lb, have you seen the new 3D ones? My favourite was a butterfly--so realistic it appeared to be sitting on the woman's shoulder.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> TAT: Used to refer to the kind of junk sold by crafty Cockneys to unsuspecting tourists in central London.
> 
> Maybe someone overseas can explain this one.



We still use the word TaT here meaning ''rubbish''...for example an old worn out piece of furniture or piece of clothing would be described as a piece of Tat!! or a store selling cheap quality goods would be described as selling only Tat!!  

If someone is wearing something that's out of shape or shoes are  scuffed ..they would be described as tattily dressed ...but we also still use the abbreviation Tats for Tattoos 


Anyone interested in British slang...have a look at this very long list of our words in common usage ... http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/a.htm


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2015)

None for me.  Just never wanted one.


----------



## lb1818 (Sep 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Lb, have you seen the new 3D ones? My favourite was a butterfly--so realistic it appeared to be sitting on the woman's shoulder.



Haven't seen those - but I'll go check them out now!  I get a kick out of the tattoo tv shows...especially the ones where they are fixing bad tattoos.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh some of those 3D tattoos are real  works of art, some are really gross too...but still very clever.. ...I still wouldn't be tempted though...


here's some


----------



## lb1818 (Sep 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh some of those 3D tattoos are real  works of art, some are really gross too...but still very clever.. ...I still wouldn't be tempted though...
> 
> 
> here's some
> ...



The butterfly is beautiful. The lace up foot....not so much!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 9, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> None for me.  Just never wanted one.



I'm the same.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 9, 2015)

Never wanted one, nor liked them enough to endure the pain.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 9, 2015)

Oy the dentist terrifies me, tattooing really doesn't hurt, just more annoying than anything, except when they go over bone, THAT smarts. Funny that I can donate blood and get multi-tats, but The dentist will have me on the ceiling...before they've even touched me. Oh and the boredom factor. I read half a book while they were doing the Sophie portrait. Took around three hours.

Those 3 D things are amazing!!!!!! I never heard of that before.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 9, 2015)

I have the Birdie on a Ball, (Eagle Globe and Anchor) , on my left forearm. Got it while drunk at the yellow trailer outside of Fort Bragg, NC. 1973 still looks good.


----------



## jujube (Sep 9, 2015)

I got one as a 60th birthday present to myself, a "tribal swirl".  Unless I lose a bet really big and have to run naked down Main Street at high noon, it will never see the light of day.  It was just something on my bucket list.  Since I'm never going to run for President, climb Mt. Everest or take care of lepers with Mother Theresa, I looked down and WOW! there's #7 - GET A TATTOO!  I CAN DO THAT!!!  It hurt _really_ bad.  It'll be my one-and-only.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 9, 2015)

A funny story...when I got the Sophie tat, we were maybe into the second hour. Thrash metal for the artist and I was laying there. In comes this proud gangbanger and his buddy. Seems he was going to get his boo's name on his chest. He whipped off his shirt and got on the cot. He was talking into his phone the whole time...
" Yeah babee we're in the place, yes right below my shoulder, yeah I love you too, yeah well ayeeee ooh damn, no babee gotta go I'll call ayeeee I call ya later"

His buddy looked over at me and said "You know that lady is reading a book"...poor guy, I wanted to hold his hand.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 9, 2015)

No tats but I'm acquiring  a collection of interesting surgical scars. :grin:

What happens to your tats when the surgeon wants to slice through them?


----------



## imp (Sep 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I have one. It is a small red mortarboard over a tiny flame, surrounded by the letters U of H.



YOU? Have a tattoo? Does that process hurt very much? How I hate G.D. needles. Oh,...........  where is it located?    layful:    imp


----------



## imp (Sep 9, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Never wanted one, nor liked them enough to endure the pain.



How can you envision the level of pain, not having experienced it? Pain is relative, person to person, they say. My own "tattoo" is actually not one at all, but rather a masked area where the sun cannot provide tanning.    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

No Imp it did not hurt a great deal. It was in a non bony area. FYI, the initials stand for University Of Hell. Sorta tongue in cheek, typical Canadianyr humour. Lol.


----------



## imp (Sep 9, 2015)

lb1818 said:


> The butterfly is beautiful. The lace up foot....not so much!



Here is a disgustingly beautiful series (IMO) which goes beyond bizarre, to self-mutilation. However, bear in mind the 'Net has many non-descripts within it's content.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

How does he manage to eat?


----------



## imp (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey, Shal, yer a longer timer than me, here. Ya suppose we might go ahead and produce some shock-level reaction by actually showing them here? I will again confer with SeaBreeze, if I can remember tomorrow. 

More importantly, I need to know, do tattoos have a ****** connotation undertow, or are they simply an individualistic quirk?   imp


----------



## imp (Sep 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> How does he manage to eat?



Intravenous, likely.   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

Imp, there are many reasons, including ****** ones, why people choose to get inked. For some it is an art form, others use tattoos to commemorate an important event, or significant person, or animal, and so on, and so on.......


----------



## chic (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm not a fan of tattoos either so I don't have any which is probably not popular on a pro-tatt thread. :love_heart:


----------



## venus (Sep 10, 2015)

Not for me.... leave them for the folks who like them.


----------



## venus (Sep 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Here is a disgustingly beautiful series (IMO) which goes beyond bizarre, to self-mutilation. However, bear in mind the 'Net has many non-descripts within it's content.


Oh my giddy aunt


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 10, 2015)

You should see the eagle on my back.  I would post it but I can't get a selfie...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 10, 2015)

All that piercing metal can be removed for eating, as it is jewelry, like pierced earrings.

Ralphy can you do a selfie in the mirror to show us your eagle tat on your back?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 10, 2015)

_Interesting to see there are lots of tattoos among us!

When my neuro forbade me going to watch the polar bears in Churchill, Manitoba [ I have CIDP which was in full force at that time ] because of walking on ice/snow/etc., I decided to do another couple bucket list items to celebrate my 75th birthday.  Wanted to watch a very professional soccer/football/futbol match, which I did.  And, since I love ladybugs and make ladybug paperweights, I wanted a cute, slightly funny, ladybug tattoo on my shoulder.  I came with a simple line drawing, but the tattoo artist is well-known nationally and did a smashing job.  I couldn't be more tickled!_


----------



## lb1818 (Sep 10, 2015)

imp said:


> Hey, Shal, yer a longer timer than me, here. Ya suppose we might go ahead and produce some shock-level reaction by actually showing them here? I will again confer with SeaBreeze, if I can remember tomorrow.
> 
> More importantly, I need to know, do tattoos have a ****** connotation undertow, or are they simply an individualistic quirk?   imp



How about tattoo avatars!


----------



## Manatee (Sep 11, 2015)

I got one of a seahorse in 1958 when I was a sailor.  It is on my upper arm and doesn't show when I have a shirt on.  It is getting a bit fuzzy around the edges.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 11, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> No tats but I'm acquiring  a collection of interesting surgical scars. :grin:
> 
> What happens to your tats when the surgeon wants to slice through them?


Don't know if you have seen the add on TV DW ..think its for a type of cookware ,( haven't seen it for a while ) the lady shows her tuck shop arms with acording to her a once nice tattoo. to Compare the life of certain things ... ..which is now all saggy, skin with blue ink ..


----------



## Kadee (Sep 11, 2015)

Neither hubby of myself have tattoos , my younger sister who passed away 9 years ago had quite a few, then had most removed honestly don't know what looked worse ( some of the tats were not professional )  the tattoos or the scars left  by the very early laser treatments available at that time ..


----------



## Linda (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not a fan of tattoos.  My husband and I don't have any at all, but all of our children do.


----------



## rider1046 (Sep 12, 2015)

68 years old, a truck driver for 40+ years and 8 years in the Marine Corps, and NO tattoos. Never wanted one, still don't. Nothing against them, just not for me. 
Gym I go to has a lot of young(er) women aerobics classes and the extent of tattoos on the participants would shame a pirates gallery. Not just little ones but damn near full body tats! Do they really like them that much or think they improve their looks? Women there are far more tattooed than the men!


----------



## ndynt (Sep 12, 2015)

I once worked with a Native American woman that had beautiful tatoos on just about every part of her body.  This was long before extensive body tatooing became prevelant.  
The art work was amazing...but, wasted and rather frightening on a human body.   Needed to be on canvases.

I was waiting in a line pretty recently...the women in front of me were discussing and comparing their tatoos.  All were horrible amateur cartoon type inks.   Surprisingly, they were all mature women....that had them done for their birthdays...age 50-60.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 12, 2015)

What bothers me is celebrities promoting tats on hands, necks, faces. Piercings too, when I see some people's ears I don't think cool I think ouch that had to hurt. Besides the pain factor you've abandoned a lot of employment possibilities.


----------



## Moonflight (Sep 12, 2015)

I have a winged horse on my upper thigh.  It was my 5oth Birthday pressie to meself.  Plan to get another when I am 60 (2 1/2 years time) a unicorn, and then another every 10 years (phoenix, sphinx, mermaid, griffin) I wonder how many I will end up with.


----------

